# Acne Scars



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 14, 2011)

This is hard for me to post as I tend not to talk about it very much, but would love to know people here in the forums who has/still suffer from acne/brown spots/scars and what they can suggest to help others issues with this shit.

Ill start first.

Hello,

My name is David, I am 27 years old and have suffered for many years of acne and still struggle to this day. I have gone through many many different types of off the shelf products and many prescription products too until I came to use Tazorac Gel and Bactrim (trimethoprim and sulfamethoxazole). These have been working for me for a long time, but I know that I can't take antibiotics for a long time so I switched the Bactrim to Benzaclin which is working out well so far (still giving me review on it the next few weeks).

Though now I found the stuff that works for me, I'm left with scars and brown spots that I would love to get rid of and heard of the c02 skin resurfacing from many sites and dermatologist. Has anyone had this procedure done? 

I also wanted to know if anyone has any methods to get rid of the dark brown spots?

This is me right now 04/14/2011


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 14, 2011)

My skins kinda rough though I never had serious acne, no more than the normal amount for a teenager.


----------



## Randy (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to have pretty nasty acne, as well. I'm not sure if it was because my face was too oily or because of my pours but topical gels just never worked. I moved to Acutane and that shit disappeared over about two months and I never experienced a big problem with it since then, thankfully.

Your face doesn't look that bad as far as scarring is concerned. As your hue evens out from the acne fading, you probably wont's even notice anything there at all. I did experience some scarring around my temples and hairline; because those areas aren't as "fleshy" but it's still not really noticeable.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 14, 2011)

I just grew a beard over mine.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Apr 14, 2011)

Randy said:


> I used to have pretty nasty acne, as well. I'm not sure if it was because my face was too oily or because of my pours but topical gels just never worked. I moved to Acutane and that shit disappeared over about two months and I never experienced a big problem with it since then, thankfully.



I had a similar experience as well. Really bad acne and no topical treatments helped until I took Accutane and it cleared up insanely fast. Had to use a shit ton of chapstick when I took it though  I've still got marks and stuff but at least the acne is gone and I never get full break outs or anything anymore.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 14, 2011)

With what do you shave? My brother used to have insane acne because the Mach3 he was using was just ripping his face off along with the hair.

Try shaving with a DE razor a good creme and warm water. It helps clear up whatever stuff you have and will prevent anything from coming out.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 14, 2011)

Not to make light of your situation, but I was expecting much worse when I saw the thread title, man. I think the advice the folks who have already posted is good stuff.


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 15, 2011)

hey at least your face doesn't look like my shoulders lol
and I don't really see any scarring on you tbh


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> hey at least your face doesn't look like my shoulders lol



You too, eh? Yeah, to this day, my shoulder blades and my upper back look like I've been peppered with birdshot.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Apr 15, 2011)

Guess that makes 3 of us


----------



## dnoel86 (Apr 15, 2011)

Make that 4 
I get ingrown hairs on my shoulders and upper back too, cause I'm secretly a bear and covered with fur.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 15, 2011)

Get some makeup if it concerns you that much. Pretty boy. hmph.

I've got discoloration on my face from trich. Barely noticable though. 

You look fine.


----------



## avenger (Apr 18, 2011)

Proactive 5 step solution dealy. 

Expensive but works.


----------



## Mendez (Apr 19, 2011)

I was expecting worse as well.

Well my face got hit pretty hard...and i actually think proactive screwed me over pretty hardcore too...

been using tazorac and it has improved, but its too late for the scars.


----------



## irolis (Apr 25, 2011)

My face was totally 'wtf dude' when I was 16,and it dissapeared since my 18th,
I've got 2 purple marks left on the side of my neck but they don't bother me anymore knowing what I came from.

Something I would advise (if you can keep it up) try to drink a least 1L of green tea (not the kind you find in small bags in a box etc,real one,that's usually cheaper too) and fill up a tea egg,I've been doing this for about 6monts and it's actually all I drink now and it really cleanses your body ( a lot of urination = a lot of 'filth' coming out) and the acne you still have will go away without buying any kind of product

But hey,your face looks ok,really man 
I've had a lot of schoulder acne,and sadly enough those scars are all still there,but fainting slowly,
plus I'm as white on my back as it can get which results in never going outside without a shirt


----------



## stryker1800 (Apr 30, 2011)

I rarely get Acne on my face anymore, after taking accutane, i still get it on my back but I no longer take any kind of medicine. What works for me when i actually bother to do something about it is to get some sunlight, a little tanning will help hide the marks too and for me makes the acne go away. 

Right now I'm lighter skinned then you and if I tanned I look like a darker skinned Hispanic person or some sort of Arab and can't hardly see any of the scars i have on my back and shoulders.


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 21, 2011)

Along my jawline and upper back are the trouble spots for me. I should probably get some treatment, but it's more fun just to pop them imo.


----------



## s_the_fallen (May 22, 2011)

2 things that have always helped my skin. Drinking lots of water and staying away from sugar.


----------



## metalman_ltd (May 22, 2011)

A few of you mentioned accutane does it help that well? My acne isn't that bad but it would be nice to put an end to it the best I could.


----------

